# Pourquoi Outlook sur Apple Watch



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)

A quoi sert Outlook sur Apple Watch 
Sérieux


----------



## Madalvée (16 Novembre 2019)

Tu vas ouvrir un sujet à chaque fois que tu rencontres une App Apple Watch ?


----------



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)

Peut être


----------



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu vas ouvrir un sujet à chaque fois que tu rencontres une App Apple Watch ?



Mais je veux juste savoir à quoi ça sert


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

ArthurLC123 a dit:


> Mais je veux juste savoir à quoi ça sert


A voir tes mails peut-être? La ça me semble plutôt évident quand même.


----------

